# David Engelsma sermons on eschatology?



## RamistThomist (Mar 27, 2022)

I know David Engelsma has preached on eschatology, but I am having trouble locating some of his audio sermons.


----------



## Nate (Mar 28, 2022)

You've probably already seen his sermons here: SermonAudio. A few of these seem to meet your criteria.

Have you seen his 82 article series on eschatology? They are all freely available here: Standard Bearer


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2022)

Nate said:


> You've probably already seen his sermons here: SermonAudio. A few of these seem to meet your criteria.
> 
> Have you seen his 82 article series on eschatology? They are all freely available here: Standard Bearer



I did see the standard bearer ones. I thought those were more "audio readings" from his book than actual sermons, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 5, 2022)

Jacob, did you find any sermons? Have you read this SB article by him, THE COMING OF ANTICHRIST? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 5, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Jacob, did you find any sermons? Have you read this SB article by him, THE COMING OF ANTICHRIST? I thought it was pretty good.



I found a few sermons on general eschatology (return of Christ, etc), but nothing about specifics. I'll look into the article.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 5, 2022)

David Engelsma (among others) gave several talks at a conference on eschatology a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 6, 2022)

Thank you, Daniel – that looks like the answer to Jacob's inquiry!


----------

